# My Complete Guide For OLL (Free To Download)



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 29, 2008)

*My Complete Guide For OLL & PLL (Free To Download)*

I used Microsoft Excel 2003. I don't know if there are official names for the OLL cases, but I've created some fun and useful ones which are helpful for team blindfold solving! Pictures are from Bob Burton's OLL page and Badmephisto's PLL page. If you find any errors, have any suggestions, or are confused about notation just reply.

Update dates are posted below

UPDATE:
Date: Can't remember lol

Just added the PLL page. Two look cases are highlighted in blue. You will need to select the "sheet two" tab at the bottom of the screen. The print settings are also set. Just click print and it will print the guide perfectly fine. Make sure to use the scroll bar near the bottom of the screen. If you need to edit, add, or make changes to algorithms to suite your preferences, feel free to do so. The red algorithms are for speed.

Date: 1/5/09
Fixed Set up algorithm for OLL case # 11

Date: 1/6/09
Most of these are very minor errors like missing apostraphies
-Font for OLL cases 1 and 2 have been corrected
-Alternate solution for case # 3 has been corrected
-Converted OLL case # 6 for speed [old algorithm is still listed]
-New Faster Solution for OLL case # 9 [Not that much faster and old algorithm is still listed]
-Second alternate solution for OLL case # 10 has been corrected
-OLL case # 12 has been corrected
-Setup algorithm for case # 28 has been corrected
-OLL case # 29 has been converted for speed [Changed " R' (R' " to " R2 "]
-Set up algorithm for case # 33 has been corrected
-Set up algorithm for case # 36 has been corrected
-OLL case # 39 has been converted for speed [Changed " R') (R' " to " R2 "]
-Set up algorithm for case # 48 has been corrected
-OLL case # 49 has been converted for speed [Changed " l L' " to " M "]
-Speedy Algorithm added to case # 56 [old algorithm is still listed]
-PLL case # 2 has been corrected
-Notes on PLL page are now green
All cases including alternate and set up algorithms have been checked and are correct

Date: 1/11/09
-New name for OLL case # 13
-New name for OLL case # 14
-OLL case # 14: switched recommended algorithm with alternate algorithm, turned diagram, and updated set up
-Turned diagram, new algorithm added, and updated set up for OLL case # 37 [Right Hand Friendly]
-Turned diagram, new algorithm added, and updated set up for OLL case # 33 [Right Hand Friendly]
-Turned diagram, new algorithm added, and updated set up for OLL case # 49 [Right Hand Friendly]
All new changes have been checked and are correct

Date: 12/22/09
-Corrected column titles for OLL page 2
-Added new solution, turned diagram, switched recommended algorithm, and updated set up for OLL case # 45
-Added new solution, turned diagram, switched recommended algorithm, and updated set up for OLL case # 5 (Recommend learning one of the first two solutions and the third)
-Turned diagram, switched recommended algorithm, and updated set up for OLL case # 6
-Changed set up for OLL case # 8 (Old Set Up Still Works)
-Changed set up for OLL case # 10 (Old Set Up Still Works)
-Changed set up for OLL case # 40 (Old Set Up Still Works)
-Alternate algorithm for OLL case # 40 {(R U R' U' R') (R' F R F') (R U2 R')} did not work and was replaced
-Simplified set up for OLL case # 41 (Old Set Up Still Works)
-Changed set up for OLL case # 46 (Old Set Up Still Works)
Set up algorithms have been corrected so that if the recommended solution is used, a permutation will not follow.

Date: 12/22/09
Final Version
I should've posted this months ago. But this is MY final version of this guide.
Graphic interface could be improved but this is Excel and I'm content with it. Whats important for me is that the information is organized, easy to read and understand, and presented cleanly. If you want to make some cosmetic changes, by all means do so. This guide was designed to be personalized by the cuber. You have the freedom to change anything in this guide. This is what makes this guide very appealing especially to new cubers who are learning the last layer of the Fridrich method. This file is a compilation of MY notes and efficient algorithms I've come across and discovered on my own for about a year while studying OLL and PLL. I hope my guide helps you develop your own unique style of cubing or atleast your own techniqes or tricks for solving the last layer.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2008)

That is a commendable product, assuming the algs are accurate. 
If you want it to even easier to use, I suggest trying to make a well-formatted, compact PDF.


----------



## panyan (Dec 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> That is a commendable product, assuming the algs are accurate.
> If you want it to even easier to use, I suggest trying to make a well-formatted, compact PDF.



i converted it for use. it is the creation of the guy in the first post, i just converted it.


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for this complet guide
With this I am going to learn all the OLL's 
Thanks again!


----------



## Escher (Dec 29, 2008)

its not massively related, but i think i have a good other alg for case 50 (and 53, if you dont mind mirrors)

- (y) (RUR'U) (RU'R'U) (RU'R'U') (R'FRF')

its always nice to know another alg for a different angle (even if it is only a U' to get the other alg )


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 29, 2008)

This is really great, thanks to the OP. I've been looking for something like this for a while that gives you the alg to solve and also the alg to perform on a solved cube. 

I'll print this when I get home. Thanks a lot.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm thinking about making a PLLs page. Let me know if you guys think I should.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 29, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Correction*Let me know if you guys think I should.*


If you made a mistake in your post you can edit your post. The edit button is on the bottom right hand corner of your post.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 29, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > F1Z2L3 said:
> ...


Your welcome. 

And to delete your own post look at this guide.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



Cool thanks again. Is there a way to get notified when someone responds or replies to my messages?


----------



## byu (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I think you should make a PLL page.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Is there a way to get notified when someone responds or replies to my messages?


Top of page
Thread tools
Subscribe

And I wasn't even sure that the feature would exist when I looked, this forum's so logical. 
If you're talking about PM, see the control panel.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 29, 2008)

byu said:


> Yeah, I think you should make a PLL page.



I second that motion.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to get notified when someone responds or replies to my messages?
> ...



Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Thanks a lot for the help.


Well what did you expect? New member with very first post being a contribution and a good one having put some effort into it, rather than annoying the hell out of us... we don't exactly see that very often. In other words: you certainly earned it. Some nice names for the OLLs, btw.


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2008)

updated version in pdf


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for the help.
> ...



Thanks. I didn't know if there where official names for them. I made up names which would help me remember the algorithms. Like "Sune-T" is simply Sune case followed by "Short T".


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 30, 2008)

panyan said:


> updated version in pdf



I think you forgot to scroll to the left. LOL


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 30, 2008)

wait - its free? I MUST get this

nice work


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

Although many cases are different from I use/am learning, I commend you for creating it.

How long did it take you to make this?


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 30, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> This is really great, thanks to the OP. I've been looking for something like this for a while that gives you the alg to solve and also the alg to perform on a solved cube.
> 
> I'll print this when I get home. Thanks a lot.



I've printed this in black and white at work and unfortunately it's very hard to see where the yellow lines are. And for some reason it wouldn't let me open it at home. I'll try again later.


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > updated version in pdf
> ...



hmm?


----------



## brunson (Dec 30, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know if there where official names for them. I made up names which would help me remember the algorithms. Like "Sune-T" is simply Sune case followed by "Short T".


I don't think there are "official" OLL names, or even widely accepted names like PLL, so those work fine. I wish you'd preserved the numbering from Jessica and Macky, that's pretty commonly accepted.

Thanks for the contribution. I've change my "Checker" OLL to yours, I like the execution better.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 30, 2008)

[QUOTE
How long did it take you to make this?[/QUOTE]

I finished it on the day after I started. It took me a really long time to come up with what I think are good names for the cases.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 30, 2008)

brunson said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I didn't know if there where official names for them. I made up names which would help me remember the algorithms. Like "Sune-T" is simply Sune case followed by "Short T".
> ...



Yeah I had to relearn some of mine as well. For the short cross I used to use F (R U R' U')*3 F'. I use all the red ones now.


----------



## panyan (Dec 31, 2008)

NEWEST VERSION IN PDF


----------



## riffz (Jan 2, 2009)

This is pretty cool. Thanks for this.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 2, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Correction*Let me know if you guys think I should.*
> ...



Who made you captain speller?


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > F1Z2L3 said:
> ...



i did, and thanks for the olls!


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 5, 2009)

panyan said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



panyan, your pdf version has missing OLLs, 

I was looking to make a printable guide for only the Dot OLLs, but when I opened your pdf to look at some setup moves, most of the dot OLLs are missing from your document.

Also to the OP, I noticed a small error on your Excel guide, Case 11, The Q case or P-U-T, shows a setup from solved state - F U R U' R' F' U f' U R U' R' f' which is incorrect.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 5, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > F1Z2L3 said:
> ...




You are absolutely right. The correct set up algorithm for the Q case is:
F U R U' R' F' U f U R U' R' f'. Thank you for pointing out that mistake. I'm updating the file and reuploading asap.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 6, 2009)

no problem. 

I found another one. Case 28 (T-P) the setup from solved state shows - f U R U' R' f F U R U' R' F' which is wrong, it should be f U R U' R' *f'* F U R U' R' F'

may as well iron these out sooner rather than later.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 6, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> no problem.
> 
> I found another one. Case 28 (T-P) the setup from solved state shows - f U R U' R' f F U R U' R' F' which is wrong, it should be f U R U' R' *f'* F U R U' R' F'
> 
> may as well iron these out sooner rather than later.



Ok I'm going to retest all the set up algorithms and reupload the updated file today when I get home. The new file should be up by 3:00


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Guide has been updated


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 9, 2009)

I must say your latest guide is great ...


----------



## WeNG (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice OLLs and PLLs guide bro, especially on 'create from the solved state'.
That's really help me a lot!
Now i can set the cases that i want to improve. 
Keep up the good job bro!


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Nov 8, 2009)

WeNG said:


> Nice OLLs and PLLs guide bro, especially on 'create from the solved state'.
> That's really help me a lot!
> Now i can set the cases that i want to improve.
> Keep up the good job bro!


My final version of they guide has been posted. I did not document the changes I've made but there have not been any extreme changes since my last version. Maybe a name change here or there but most of the information has been left unchanged. If you found my previous guides helpful, I strongly encourage you to download my final version. Again I hope you find my guide helpful and use it as a teaching tool to help improve your skills with the rubik's cube.


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2009)

A link to that file should be put in the wiki.


----------



## 7thAlien (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome!! hmm... U must have spent a lot of time in this...


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm having trouble opening the file. This is the message I get:







Can anyone help with this? From what others are saying, this is a good guide. I'm going to be learning all the OLL's for the next few weeks and I want to find some good OLL's and not have to re-learn better ones later on.

Thanks,
Rook


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 22, 2009)

Save, then open.


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2009)

:fp Oh.. Thanks.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok I found two mistakes and changed a few things from the previous version. This is my final version and I won't be updating it unless there are errors (99% sure there aren't) or if I discover a much more efficient solution to a case.


----------



## mystera (Jan 9, 2010)

Unknown.soul said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think you should make a PLL page.
> ...



You really should


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've already made a PLL page. Just select the "Sheet2" tab at the bottom of the screen. It will take you to the PLL page.


----------



## Qulunt (Apr 30, 2011)

thx for that guide, its really nice, but I think there is a mistake with OLL nr. 41 "the split".

it says To Create From Solved State use R U' R' F' R U R' U' F U x y and this is wrong I guess, because the F2L is destroyed. Maybe someone can tell me the right algorithm, because I have some problem to learn that case without an algorithm, that restores that case

Thx in advance!

Ragards,
Qulunt


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Apr 30, 2011)

The set up for "Split" is correct. 
It is R U' R' F' R U R' U' F U
Then make your F face your U face = x
Then make your R face your F face. = y
Another set up you could use is:
F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
If you use this setup and the optimal solution I provide you'll have to solve the cube with the T permutation.


----------



## Qulunt (Apr 30, 2011)

you're right, it was my mistake, the setup is correct! I guess sometimes I just make the wrong turns ;-)
But now I have the problem that the algorithm I want to use for this case doesn't work.
I use (R'U'R) y'x' (RU'R') F (RUR') 
I guess the algorithm is right, but again I guess I make the wrong turns...
y'x' means to make the front face my right face and then the up face my front face or am I wrong!?

edit: okay, i got it, i guess I just had the wrong starting position ;-)


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah the algorithm is correct and its one of the fastest LL algorithms you can execute. 
the y' and x' are supposed to be done simultaneously. There is another cube rotation which
may be more efficient. Instead of (y' x') try (x' z') 
To execute it you would make your U face your F face = x
then make your R face your U face = z' 
Its exactly the same move as (y' x') when done simultaneously but for me its more comfortable to learn
So the algorithm is: R' U' R (x' z' OR y' x') R U' R' F R U R' 
Hope that helps


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 30, 2011)

why not just use R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' - avoids rotations and is super fast. I use the inverse of your alg (with r turns) 

try the alg executed like R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r'


----------



## Qulunt (May 1, 2011)

thx for your help!
what I find is the best way for me to solve the 57 oll cases is to use mirrors. There are 17 possible mirror cases, which means you learn 17 cases and are able to solve 34. another good thing about learning these cases that way is, that you train your left hand as much as you train your right hand. I just don't like the idea of only using the right hand, because for F2L you also need both hands, otherwise you have too many cube rotations or too many d and d' turns. 

so for this "split" case, how it is called here, i just like to use the already mentioned (R' U' R) y'x' (R U') (R' F) (R U R'), because is has got some really nice triggers and for the (in this guide called) "split flip", which is just the mirror case, if you turn it the right way, you just have to execute the mirror algorithm 
(LUL') yx' (L'U) (L F') (L'U'L) with your left hand. This algorithm is not mentioned in this guide, but as I said before, I just like the idea of learning mirrors.

Regards,
Qulunt


----------



## zen3 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would like to see a printer friendly version on this EXCELLENT xls, because now one page doesn't fit well all the cases.


----------



## slinnyy (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for this, been using it a lot!


----------



## Aman Kumar (Mar 16, 2019)

panyan said:


> NEWEST VERSION IN PDF


It would have been better for pll cases if you had showed the first layer cases with colours along with arrows. Otherwise it is perfect. See this...


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 16, 2019)

Aman Kumar said:


> It would have been better for pll cases if you had showed the first layer cases with colours along with arrows. Otherwise it is perfect. See this...



You replied to someone eho hasn't logged in in six years, he isn't gonna see this


----------

